# Clang as a default compiler again



## gb_away (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello all.
I've built and installed base/gcc from ports (to run some tests) and then subsequently removed it. After doing so, I can't seem to build anything else from the ports collection - it throws a message indicating that cc --version returned an nonzero value (which indicates that cc is not there, basically)
Tried to temporarily fix it by symlinking it to clang, and the message is gone, however other errors start popping up.
Also tried deleting the ports tree and doing a portsnap extract (I assumed there was something wrong with the Mk/Uses files)

How can I roll back to clang being my default compiler?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2019)

What does `/usr/bin/cc --version` tell you?


----------

